# Stuff I've been working on



## Daskini (Jun 7, 2015)

So I've been a little inactive... 
Mostly because i've been drawing my aussie butt off... 
Secondly cause video games are addictive and lets not get into that.

But, I wanted to share with you guys something I'm working on, and something I've finished 

The first, The Wookie Chewbacca  I'm still working on this, I'm having issues coming up with a decent background. When I have that i can finalise the details and move on. But for now.... yeah. haha.

The second, A commission of a Space Marine for my friend who is moving two states away from me this weekend. (Traitor :vs_unimpressed: ) I finially finished it this afternoon, and printing it out for his going away party this week.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Both are wonderful drawings. Happy to hear from you Daskini. Your work is great.


----------



## Leo (Sep 24, 2015)

looks very cool :biggrin:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice works dude! Chew!!!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Cool work! 

That Chewbacca is stuning!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow. Great work here. Loving it! I agree - you did a fantastic job on Chewbacca.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Awesome...and well, Awesome!!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice work.. good to see you back!!


----------

